# réseau wifi privé quel modem routeur wifi avec le cable ?



## Yuki-77 (16 Février 2006)

coucou tout le monde
bon voilà je m'explique j'ai du mal avec les modem routeur wifi je sais pas lequel prendre
j'ai un ibook G4 et donc j'aimerais installer un modem routeur wifi chez moi mais je vais passer chez Noos UPC et donc c'est du cable
Est ce que tous les modem routeurs sont compatible avec le cable ou pas ? je ne vois pas de contre indiquation nul part mais j'ai entendu dire que ...
moi j'ai trouver ceux ca :
si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un conseil se serait super simpa merci beaucoup d'avance

netgear : 
DG 834 GT
DG 834 PN
et
WPN 824


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Salut, 

j'ai ma petit idée, mais je ne te la donnerai pas. Je suis pas sûr de mon coup. 
Va voir sur macadsl.com, ils sont de bons conseils.


----------



## vega00fr (17 Février 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde
> bon voilà je m'explique j'ai du mal avec les modem routeur wifi je sais pas lequel prendre
> j'ai un ibook G4 et donc j'aimerais installer un modem routeur wifi chez moi mais je vais passer chez Noos UPC et donc c'est du cable
> Est ce que tous les modem routeurs sont compatible avec le cable ou pas ? je ne vois pas de contre indiquation nul part mais j'ai entendu dire que ...
> ...


Je passe également chez Noos dans une semaine et me suis renseigné auprès d'un de leur technicien pour le wifi . Il m'a conseillé fortement de prendre le routeur D-LINK DI 624 parfaitement compatible avec le câble que ce soit sur PC ou  MAC.
Salutations.


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Février 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde
> bon voilà je m'explique j'ai du mal avec les modem routeur wifi je sais pas lequel prendre
> j'ai un ibook G4 et donc j'aimerais installer un modem routeur wifi chez moi mais je vais passer chez Noos UPC et donc c'est du cable
> Est ce que tous les modem routeurs sont compatible avec le cable ou pas ? je ne vois pas de contre indiquation nul part mais j'ai entendu dire que ...
> ...



J'ai un modem-routeur WiFi fourni par Noos et en suis très content. C'est un Thomson TCW 710 qui a un firewall intégré et différents réglages trés fins.
Le site de Noos est tout nouveau. Néammoins voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur le wifi :

http://www.noos.fr/assistance_en_ligne/assistance_net/

et les différents modems et modems-routeurs commercialisés par Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/assistance_en_ligne/assistance_net/drivers.php

Il est préférable de prendre le matériel qui est vendu ou loué par Noos. J'en suis à mon deuxième modem fourni par Noos (il est routeur); j'avais auparavant un modem CDLP. Et c'est pourquoi je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes quelconques depuis presque 6 ans maintenant.


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Février 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde
> bon voilà je m'explique j'ai du mal avec les modem routeur wifi je sais pas lequel prendre. J'ai un ibook G4 et donc j'aimerais installer un modem routeur wifi chez moi mais je vais passer chez Noos UPC et donc c'est du cable



En complément des éléments que je t'ai donnés, voilà le lien d'une discussion parlant de connexion partagée Noos 10 Méga entre Mac et PC :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103951&highlight=noos


----------

